
Ask HN: Done with macOS: to which Linux distro are you going? - interactivecode
With all the MacOS shenanigans people suggest linux as an alternative.
======
da-x
Choose a distro that doesn't have middle-men between the packages you use and
upstream open source. Like Fedora or Debian. For what I mean by middle-men,
I'll give a counter-example: Kubuntu, that is based on Ubuntu, that is based
on Debian, that is based on upstream projects. I think that these chains add
unnecessary complication to all parties.

I recommend Fedora due to the superb packaging done by the Fedora community
(and supported by Red Hat giant). And if you like a desktop environment like
KDE, you can just install it, or start straight from their KDE Plasma Desktop
spin.

~~~
karmakaze
Not a good example. Kubuntu uses the same package repository as Ubuntu just
installing different desktop packages. Also Ubuntu is used much more than
Debian so its packages get more in-the-field testing. Xubuntu is my standard
default or Ubuntu with LXDE for mobile tablet-sized laptop.

------
bristleworm
Personally I like Manjaro and Mint a lot.

If you want something that feels familiar after using macOS, you maybe should
try Elementary OS: [https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/)

------
sawaruna
Depends what you need to do I guess. For ‘normal’ usage I like Solus.

